# March Photography Competition: Up Close and Personal



## army_of_one (Mar 5, 2009)

This months theme is 'Up Close and Personal'. 



* It is encouraged but not essential that people enter new photos
* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
* Post up the link, not the picture
* All entries must be in by the last day of February, by the stroke of midnight
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself
* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them


Voting:

* Starts on 1st April 2009 and ends on the 3rd
* Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered.
* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point.
* The entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.


Thumbs


----------



## hiccup (Mar 5, 2009)

*sticks camera down pants*


----------



## Padcore (Mar 6, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhh good one!!!


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 6, 2009)

1 -  Imprisoned

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3212/3118561675_1ebc380bcf_o.jpg


----------



## Grobelaar (Mar 6, 2009)

Runs and hides fearing the crossover potential from the Naked Urbanites thread...


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 7, 2009)

2 - Hay, I am trying to eat here!

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3640/3335384640_ce10cec93c_b.jpg


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 7, 2009)

3 - True to life

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3390/3334578857_11ddf6d8de_b.jpg


----------



## e19896 (Mar 7, 2009)

My Teacher in non digital photography


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 7, 2009)

Face to Face

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3257/3156882107_a748791d3f_b.jpg


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 7, 2009)

Donkey

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3363/3209482211_d694a1cf64_b.jpg


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 7, 2009)

I will upload my third in a bit.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 7, 2009)

My first: Pip


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 7, 2009)

self portrait


----------



## tiki (Mar 7, 2009)

My kitteh, ready to pounce. Used lightroom to change colour.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 7, 2009)

1) o hai


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 7, 2009)

2) high-key cliché


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 7, 2009)

3) retaken (untitled self)


----------



## Forkboy (Mar 8, 2009)

The General


Self-timed and resulting in an increasingly silly state as I tried to get the correct distance between me and camera and produce some smoke..

PP = IR simulation overlay layer, levels and slight colour shift..


----------



## indicate (Mar 9, 2009)

Its about time I get involved in these things again I think:

Mary


----------



## indicate (Mar 9, 2009)

puppy love


----------



## northeastoipunk (Mar 9, 2009)

right need thinking cap on


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 9, 2009)

1. A Tear


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 9, 2009)

eye_eye


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 9, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> 1) o hai



This I like.

It does my head in to look at it.


----------



## alef (Mar 10, 2009)

First entry:
Summer dress


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 10, 2009)

new life


----------



## e19896 (Mar 11, 2009)

flower


----------



## e19896 (Mar 12, 2009)

I LOVE YOU

well he did till i posted this image..


----------



## cesare (Mar 12, 2009)

boskysquelch said:


> eye_eye




I love this one


----------



## ill-informed (Mar 12, 2009)

Tiger Beetle


----------



## Nina (Mar 12, 2009)

My first entry

*sixes*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/3350209444/


----------



## ricbake (Mar 12, 2009)

Up
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ricbake/3349467679/

Right
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ricbake/3350296222/in/photostream/

Front
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ricbake/3349465963/in/photostream/ 



Or should this just be in the ugly mug thread?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 13, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> This I like.
> 
> It does my head in to look at it.



Ta 

Why does it do your head in?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 13, 2009)

ma and babe
looking up
alf in larne


----------



## Dreadwear (Mar 14, 2009)

My son

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3079/3282016240_548a94d06a.jpg


----------



## ill-informed (Mar 14, 2009)

Dreadwear said:


> My son
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3079/3282016240_548a94d06a.jpg


I like that.

Has it been edited though.


----------



## Dreadwear (Mar 14, 2009)

ill-informed said:


> I like that.
> 
> Has it been edited though.




Oops, yes, I forgot to say. I cropped it by quite a bit, I changed it from colour to monochrome and then I added noise and a black frame.


----------



## northeastoipunk (Mar 14, 2009)

http://g.imagehost.org/view/0503/LPIC5973
triona


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 14, 2009)

Entry the first:

Bones

Desturated, curves edited.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 14, 2009)

There are some excellent entries this month.

It is going to be a toughy!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 14, 2009)

2) http://www.flickr.com/photos/hayrr/2433207479/sizes/o/


----------



## hiccup (Mar 14, 2009)

Chopsticks

(cropped, b&w'd, contrast boosted)


----------



## Dreadwear (Mar 14, 2009)

hiccup said:


> Chopsticks
> 
> (cropped, b&w'd, contrast boosted)



Nice!


----------



## army_of_one (Mar 14, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> 2) http://www.flickr.com/photos/hayrr/2433207479/sizes/o/



That's a great pic, but I need a title for the thumbs.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 14, 2009)

Entry #2?


----------



## army_of_one (Mar 14, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Entry #2?



That's what I figured. Just didn't want to presume. Thanks.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2009)

1. Grace

I was going to enter this, but I can't remember if I took it or whether it was someone else was using my camera so I'd better not.


----------



## army_of_one (Mar 14, 2009)

My first entry:

The Bottle and the Damage Done

Added blur to the background, converted to b+w, played with the levels and color channels.


----------



## northeastoipunk (Mar 14, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> There are some excellent entries this month.
> 
> It is going to be a toughy!



i couldnt agree more , but there again there is excellent photos every month , this forum has some real tallented people onboard and i dont feel worthy but its good fun and i was chuffed to be voted fourth last month with me little compact camera


----------



## northeastoipunk (Mar 14, 2009)

boskys and blagsta s winning in my eyes at minute both excelent pics


----------



## tiki (Mar 15, 2009)

Loving smile


----------



## Dreadwear (Mar 16, 2009)

Ellie's Tail

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3594/3357474018_00ffa26cf8.jpg

Ellie is one of my Akitas and this is her tail.


----------



## Grobelaar (Mar 16, 2009)

Operating Instructions


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2009)

2. Lunch


----------



## ElectricKingdom (Mar 18, 2009)

Grobelaar said:


> Operating Instructions



Brilliant.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 20, 2009)

Blue Man

Girl Singer


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 21, 2009)

Entry the second:

Lost in music

Scanned from B&W 35mm print, cropped and levelled.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 22, 2009)

Look into my eyes


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 23, 2009)

*Goose*

My first ever entry (please be gentle with me!)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/36658484@N06/?saved=1


----------



## tom_craggs (Mar 24, 2009)

Museum piece


----------



## tom_craggs (Mar 24, 2009)

Back


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 24, 2009)

BoatieBird said:


> My first ever entry (please be gentle with me!)
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/36658484@N06/?saved=1



A good start 

And this is from someone who knows all too well how dangerous it can be taking close up photos of swans...

e2a: Just noticed the name of the picture, d'oh!


----------



## boohoo (Mar 25, 2009)

Facemask


----------



## teuchter (Mar 25, 2009)

Gulliver


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 25, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Look into my eyes





teuchter said:


> Gulliver


are doing it for me so far


----------



## purplex (Mar 26, 2009)

Dreadwear - My son
tom_craggs - Back
Forkboy - The General

in order

Dreadwear that is a great picture


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 26, 2009)

cheating because it is from last year
Street portrait


----------



## teuchter (Mar 26, 2009)

purplex said:


> Dreadwear - My son
> tom_craggs - Back
> Forkboy - The General
> 
> ...



Voting don't start till the end of the month.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 26, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Voting don't start till the end of the month.


 
Are you drunk?


----------



## teuchter (Mar 26, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Are you drunk?



I'm completely out of control.


----------



## Dreadwear (Mar 27, 2009)

purplex said:


> Dreadwear - My son
> tom_craggs - Back
> Forkboy - The General
> 
> ...



Thank you very much.

Is there any chance we could get one of those thumbnail view thingies?


----------



## teuchter (Mar 27, 2009)

Dreadwear said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Is there any chance we could get one of those thumbnail view thingies?



The thumbnail view thingy is linked to in the OP.

Not all the entries are in it because it is not the end of the month yet.

Voting doesn't start until the 1st of April, as explained in the OP.

Votes made before then are invalid.


----------



## Dreadwear (Mar 27, 2009)

teuchter said:


> The thumbnail view thingy is linked to in the OP.
> 
> Not all the entries are in it because it is not the end of the month yet.
> 
> ...



Ah, thanks. I just remember previous times the thumbs would be updated throughout the thread. No need to do that I guess!

Yeah, I realise that voting doesn't start till 1st of April, but I won't dismiss any votes for my own photo even if it is too early! 

The vote is completely valid...to me!


----------



## teuchter (Mar 27, 2009)

Dreadwear said:


> Ah, thanks. I just remember previous times the thumbs would be updated throughout the thread. No need to do that I guess!



They are sometimes. It depends how conscientious the theme-setter is.


----------



## army_of_one (Mar 27, 2009)

army_of_one said:


> Thumbs



I was going do this once all the entries were in, but I spose it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Dreadwear (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok, here is my last entry.

My eldest son, this time:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3344/3262799690_634e40f74a.jpg


----------



## ElectricKingdom (Mar 27, 2009)

First entry.

The Iranian


----------



## LadyLDN (Mar 27, 2009)

1. Tease Me 
Edited in Photoshop using Alien Skin Exposure 2 & messed around with the Curves a bit.


----------



## alef (Mar 28, 2009)

Second entry:
Close enough?


----------



## ill-informed (Mar 28, 2009)

owl


cropped and B&W'ed


----------



## mitochondria (Mar 29, 2009)

how to kiss a walrus


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 29, 2009)

Entry the third:

Mother and newborn

delivered by me


----------



## big eejit (Mar 29, 2009)

Entry 2


Beautiful Day


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 29, 2009)

the photos this month are mint


----------



## ElectricKingdom (Apr 1, 2009)

There's a couple there that i'm really liking.

Do i need a log in to vote?


----------



## tiki (Apr 1, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> the photos this month are mint



Lots of talented people round these here parts by the looks of it.


----------



## cesare (Apr 1, 2009)

Voting starts today, doesn't it? Are the thumbs up to date?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 1, 2009)

cesare said:


> Voting starts today, doesn't it? Are the thumbs up to date?



The thumbs all seem present and correct.

That link again 

...right now I have to think what to vote for


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 1, 2009)

Votes removed until all entries are up on the thumbs page


----------



## teuchter (Apr 1, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> The thumbs all seem present and correct.
> 
> That link again
> 
> ...right now I have to think what to vote for



My one's not there which suggests that others may not be there either.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 1, 2009)

I can add any missing images if someone can let me know which ones... I haven't got time to go through the whole thread and check at the moment though.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 1, 2009)

teuchter said:


> My one's not there which suggests that others may not be there either.



Hmm, I checked to see that the most recent entries were up there before I posted but it seems some are still missing. It's not just your entry it seems.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 1, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Gulliver



This is the only one missing by my count.


----------



## ElectricKingdom (Apr 1, 2009)

1) Grobelaar - Operating Instructions
2) Dillinger4 - Face To Face
3) Dillinger4 - Donkey


----------



## teuchter (Apr 1, 2009)

Ok, it seems all the entries are up now.

Thanks to spookyfrank for checking them through.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 1, 2009)

1. teuchter - Gulliver
2. Vintage Paw - retaken (untitled self)
3. mitochondria - how to kiss a walrus


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 1, 2009)

1) teuchter - Gulliver 
2) Vintage Paw - retaken (untitled self)
3) Nina - sixes

well done all.


----------



## cesare (Apr 1, 2009)

1) Boskysquelch - Eye_eye

2) Blagsta - new life

3) Refused As Fuck - entry #2


I really enjoyed the pics this month, very hard to make a choice but I felt these three interpreted the theme the best.


----------



## LadyLDN (Apr 1, 2009)

1.army of one - The Bottle and the Damage Done

2.ElectricKingdom - The Iranian

3.kropotkin - Street portrait

Great entries overall - well done all


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 1, 2009)

1 - stowpirate - Imprisoned 
2 - Nina - sixes 
3 - army of one - The Bottle and the Damage Done


----------



## FunkyUK (Apr 1, 2009)

#1 big eejit - Beautiful Day
#2 Grobelaar - Operating Instructions
#3 ricbake - Up

nice photies people.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 1, 2009)

1. Big eejit - look into my eyes
2. mitochondria - how to kiss a walrus 
3. teuchter - Gulliver


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 1, 2009)

1st   *boohoo *- Facemask

2nd *hiccup *- Chopsticks

3rd *ill-informed* - owl


----------



## blueplume (Apr 1, 2009)

1 chopsticks- hiccup
2 entry2- refused as fuck 
3 the iranian- electrikkingdom


----------



## army_of_one (Apr 1, 2009)

1. big eejit - Beautiful Day

2. kropotkin - Street portrait

3. boskysquelch - eye_eye

Apologies for the thing with the thumbs. I spend a massive amount of time lurking(perhaps too much!) and I thought that I had them all in. So, sorry if I missed you or anyone else had to clean up after me.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 1, 2009)

1) big eejit - Look into my eyes
2) boohoo - Facemask
3) Vintage Paw - retaken (untitled self)


----------



## EddyBlack (Apr 1, 2009)

1. tiki - kitteh 

2. boskysquelch - eye_eye 

3. ill-informed - owl


----------



## tiki (Apr 1, 2009)

1. Refused as fuck - A Tear
2. ElectricKingdom - The Iranian
3. boskysquelch - eye_eye

They're all bloody good though, so congrats everyone.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2009)

1.  Refused as fuck - Entry #2
2.  stowpirate - Imprisoned
3.  BoatieBird - Goose


----------



## big eejit (Apr 1, 2009)

1. army of one - The Bottle and the Damage Done
2. kropotkin - Street portrait
3. ElectricKingdom - The Iranian


----------



## teuchter (Apr 2, 2009)

1. Boatiebird - goose
2. Vintage Paw - O hai
3. Refused as fuck - entry no2

Also - boskysquelch / eye-eye
Other good ones, but in my opinion, didn't respond to the theme as well as the ones I've voted for: Electric Kingdom / The Iranian, Grobelaar / Operating instructions


----------



## ill-informed (Apr 2, 2009)

1st - army of one - The Bottle and the Damage Done

2nd - Grobelaar - Operating Instructions

3rd -  kropotkin - Street portrait


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 2, 2009)

1. army of one - The bottle and the damage done
2. dillinger4 - Donkey
3. big eejit - Look into my eyes


----------



## ricbake (Apr 2, 2009)

1. Dreadwear - Ellie's Tail
2. Blagsta - New Life
3. Indicate - Mary


----------



## Grobelaar (Apr 2, 2009)

Really hard decision this month...

1) Big eejit - Look into my eyes.
2) Electric Kingdon - The Iranian.
3) Stow Pirate - Imprisoned.


----------



## mitochondria (Apr 2, 2009)

Vintage Paw - retaken (untitled self)

Refused as fuck - A Tear

army of one - The Bottle and the Damage Done


loads of great pictures but the above are best aligned with the subject, imo


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 2, 2009)

1. Tiger Beetle ill-informed
2. sixes Nina
3. eye_eye boskysquelch

_Lots of old photo this month did know could take the lazy mode!_


----------



## e19896 (Apr 2, 2009)

#1 big eejit - Beautiful Day

#2 Paulie Tandoori - looking up

#3 big eejit - Look into my eyes


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 2, 2009)

1 - neonwilderness - Grace
2 - hiccup - Chopsticks
3 - ricbake - Up


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 2, 2009)

1 - army of one - The Bottle and the Damage Done
2 - Refused as fuck - A Tear
3 - Grobelaar - Operating Instructions


----------



## kerb (Apr 2, 2009)

1 - big eejit, 'Beautiful Day' 

2 - Vintage Paw, 'retaken (untitled self)' 

3 - mitochondria - 'how to kiss a walrus'


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 2, 2009)

1. big eejit - Look into my eyes
2. boskysquelch - eye_eye
3. Vintage Paw - retaken (untitled self)

good stuff people


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 3, 2009)

1. Dreadwear - My son

2. Vintage Paw - retaken (untitled self)

3. Refused as fuck - entry 2


honourable mentions - uninformed's tiger beetle and tom_craggs museum piece


----------



## army_of_one (Apr 4, 2009)

Okay, I've got the scoring like this:

1st army_of_one(me)- The Bottle and the Damage Done *17*
2nd big eejit- look into my eyes *14*
3rd Vintage Paw- retaken(untitled self) *13*


Since I've got a stake in this and my math is absolutely horrible would someone please verify that?


----------



## big eejit (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks correct to me army_of_one. Great pic, well done!

Thanks to people who voted for my pics.


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 4, 2009)

well done army...jus got bk online meslek...been relocatin'

tanx4votes volks


----------



## cesare (Apr 4, 2009)

Congratulations army_of_one - second month running!

Welcome to your new home bosky


----------



## army_of_one (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks to all. Great photos from everyone.

Gimme a bit to think of April's theme.

Thanks again!


----------



## mitochondria (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats army_of_one and everyone!

Thanks for voting for me, have not expected this!


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Winner army of one - The Bottle and the Damage Done

_Timesaver_


----------



## LadyLDN (Apr 4, 2009)

Congratulations to army of one!


----------



## alef (Apr 4, 2009)

Excellent winning shot! It's now in the winners' gallery:
http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/200903.html


----------



## army_of_one (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks again to all who voted.


----------



## tiki (Apr 5, 2009)

Well done Army of One. Beautiful piccy.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 6, 2009)

Well done, again


----------

